# SF AREA PLAYDATE SUN 6/29!!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING THE SF BOUND LINK WE HAVE DECIDED ON A PLACE AND TIME FOR A PLAYDATE!!

MY HOUSE
SUNDAY 6/29
HIGH NOON!

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE....

PLEASE PM ME FOR DIRECTIONS, # OF DOGS AND # PEOPLE

FOOD AND DRINKS!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you still want everyone to bring an appetizer or dessert?

I'll bring some chocolate *Mousse*! LOL!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

JUST BRING THAT CUTE CHOCOLATE "DESSERT" :biggrin1:
FOR US ALL TO ENJOY.....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Catherine - you are so sweet to offer your house. What fun, another Havanese play date!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Catherine!
PS-Don't tell Kimberly I'm bringing my xx-large camera bag


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It better be really big, Sally. He's 15 pounds now! 























Okay, not really. 
I'm just trying to take one more person out of the theft mode.  If Maddie's Dad is there, you'll have to manage to get it away from him anyway. He literally started leaving the last one with Mousse in his arms because he'd been holding him so much. Mousse loves him!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound:ound:ound: I thought you were serious for a minute and I almost....uke:....too funny!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Okay, not really.
> I'm just trying to take one more person out of the theft mode.  If Maddie's Dad is there, you'll have to manage to get it away from him anyway. He literally started leaving the last one with Mousse in his arms because he'd been holding him so much. Mousse loves him!


Kimberly- You think he started leaving with Mousse in his arms *by accident?* ound:

Nope, he won't be there, so your Mousse is safe from him. But I can't vouch for the rest of us. :becky:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Kimberly- You think he started leaving with Mousse in his arms *by accident?* ound:
> 
> Nope, he won't be there, so your Mousse is safe from him. *But I can't vouch for the rest of us*. :becky:


 ound:ound:ound: Team work! :ear:
Jeanne you deserve another one!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> Kimberly- You think he started leaving with Mousse in his arms *by accident?* ound:


Yes, just as accidentally as all of your threats!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver says---


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I am excited  We just arrived and my crew loves the hotel room. Dash has learned that traveling is a lot of fun. He has fit in just wonderfully. If anything he may be a little too confident of new places (spent too much time in the crate with belle!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> ... Dash... may be a little too confident of new places (spent too much time in the crate with belle!)


Ummm...Amanda...glad you arrived safely...but I do hope Ms. Isabelle is spayed if Mr. Dasher is enjoying his private, alone time with her. ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry I won't be able to make it down~ The Y puppies will be 10 weeks old tomorrow and starting to go to their new homes! I have a puppy family coming on Sunday and I can't reschedule.
Hope you have a great time and take lots of pics!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- I can't imagine how out of control she would be if she wasn't spayed!!! <BG>


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sally, that is such a cute picture of Oliver! Have fun everybody. There better be lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll still be out of town on Sunday - someone, everyone, please take PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Looking forward to some pics....playdates are sooo much fun!!!!! Ready to have another!!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys have fun today. I would love to come, but being in the City, Lola and I are going to the Pride Parade to support (nearly all of) my friends in their gay pride! I hope the weather and smoke is better in Danville than it is here!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, did you put Lola into her rainbow stripes? Have fun! 

I'm still trying to see if we can make it over to Catherine's house, but things are moving slow here. I have to wait for a couple of more things to finish and then I should be free.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to tell you Catherine and family really know how to throw a great playdate. THANK YOU!! :whoo::whoo: Cheryl thank you for bringing bubbles!!
We did try! :jaw:
Here are a few photos! I have others but they will have to wait.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OH! I love that photo of Tank & Capri! That's fabulous, Sally!!!

I am so glad we were able to stop by and see all of you. Mousse loved it and was so relaxed on the way home. He thought you all were wonderful companions to him today. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly. Oliver and Comet slept the entire way home however now they want to play so I will have to wait to post more photos


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, great pictures Sally. I'm sorry we missed the play date. Something came up and we had to run an errand this morning that took us past noon. I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Catherine - Thank you so much for hosting this playdate in honor of Amanda's trip up to the Bay Area. It was so sweet of you to offer your backyard on such short notice. Boy, did everybody hav a lot of fun!!! All the hav's were pretty worn out by the end.

It was nice to see everyone again and meet some new faces too!

I'm a terrible picture taker, but here's my contribution:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Catherine - thank you so much for sharing your lovely home with us. We had a fabulous time although I think your DS was overrun with two pre-teens that thought he was pretty fantastic. LOL I forgot to charge the batteries for my camera, so I don't have any photos to share - so I'll have to keep lurking to see what everyone else has to share. Thanks again everyone for a fun day!

Oh, one more thing, Amanda, the girls are very upset that they didn't get to take Belle home - they thought they were truly getting a new dog.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Debbie you take great photos!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I am sorry I forgot the name of this sweetheart! :frusty: :brick::brick:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That is Dobby, Carmie's dog. She is new to the forum and posts under a group of constanents. BTW--I do not think that Dobby and Beamer are related, but he has one of Beamers most "endearing" qualities. For those who are not sure what I am talking about, you will need to meet either Beamer or Dobbie (cuz I ain't telling.)

Catherine thanks a million for another great party. For all out of towners, just let us know when you will be in town with your Hav, because we will use any excuse for another party!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Dobby is A-dob-able. What a face! Once again Posh and I working hard on settling on a date to visit you all. Looks like it is going to be mid August. Yippee! But it won't be during the Nationals!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sally, the picture of Dobby is adorable and the one of Tank & Capri should be on a greeting card! Where's the rest??????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh oh! Is Dobby a humper!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> That is Dobby, Carmie's dog. She is new to the forum and posts under a group of constanents. BTW--I do not think that Dobby and Beamer are related, but he has one of Beamers most "endearing" qualities. For those who are not sure what I am talking about, you will need to meet either Beamer or Dobbie (cuz I ain't telling.)
> 
> Catherine thanks a million for another great party. For all out of towners, just let us know when you will be in town with your Hav, because we will use any excuse for another party!


Thank you Cheryl! Thanks for brining bubbles--we tried......
Yes Beamer does have competition!ound:ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are my contributions, but let me tell you that I was so excited to have Sally here with her camera. My tiny digital always gets the picture after the picture I was trying to get.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

And then there is this picture of Brutus checking out what is being served for drinks. This is after he has already eaten Catherine's sandwich.:frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Mom who says I don't like cameras :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Party time :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver kept guard on his favorite ound:ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sally, that is funny. The picture that I tried to get of him whas when he was actually eying up the bottle. And we thought thae growl was when another dog came new "his" water. 

Sally, you are an awesome photographer. It was great to meet you again. And this was the first time I got to meet your adorable dogs.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:biggrin1::biggrin1::whoo:

Keep 'em comin' Sally. These are great.

Amanda, I frequently think of Bella when I'm watching my Tess. I wish we could get the two of them together - but we'd have to find a throne big enough. (The picture of her is wonderful - what a cute little face!)

Cheryl, I love the picture of Brutus making sure the drinks are iced properly and Sally, Oliver protecting the wine is too funny. I get the feeling the dogs didn't trust the capabilities of you humans too much!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Sally, that is funny. The picture that I tried to get of him whas when he was actually eying up the bottle. And we thought thae growl was when another dog came new "his" water.
> 
> Sally, you are an awesome photographer. It was great to meet you again. And this was the first time I got to meet your adorable dogs.


Thank you! Looking forward to more playdates.
I told you he always tries to save things for me :biggrin1: The only time he and Comet "fight" is when Comet won't give things to me.(such as in a tug of war game) :suspicious:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

First of all, a BIG thank you to Catherine for hosting our larger than normal playdate on short notice! It was so wonderful for us to see Amanda on her trip up north. Plus it was great seeing some new faces and having more Havs to romp.

I don't have a fancy camera, but here are my photo contributions: The first is a group picture of just some of the Havs, the second picture is of Catherine's beautiful Mother, the third is of Miss Belle, and the 4th is of BFFs Maddie and Salsa sharing some gossip while Comet looks on.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are a few more.... The first is smiling Dora, the second is sweet Roxie, and the last is Maddie how I like her....good and tired! Did anyone get a good picture of fabulous Mousse? Or were we too busy admiring him!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a fun day!!! I wish I could have been there. Great pics everyone!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a lot of fun, but then what else would happen when wonderful dogs and great people all get together? <grin> Love seeing all the great pictures, thank you everyone for sharing them with us.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

In the pics with Catherine's Mom, did anyone notice who was sitting with her in the shade? Just our dogs!!--Not us!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pictures everyone. Thank you for sharing them. It's almost like being there.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> In the pics with Catherine's Mom, did anyone notice who was sitting with her in the shade? Just our dogs!!--Not us!


That's Austin looking lovingly at her (she's his Grammy!), Maddie in the middle, and Comet and the left. They all just invited themselves up to give her a little lovin'. :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Fantastic pictures! That's a lot of Havs! Must have been fun by the looks of it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I got one of Mousse but that isn't my tote bag :hurt:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can you believe, Mousse rode in the top of that tote all the way to the car with no desire of jumping out? He thought that was a convenient chariot for His Highness.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a fun day it looks like you all had!!
I just love seeing pictures of havs and those who love them partying!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Catherine- thank you so much for hosting a wonderful playdate! It was a fun time and I will work on my photos this week. It was great for me to see some again and meet some for the first time!

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

We had 8 for dinner 2 hours later!!! so just saw the pix...they are wonderful and Sally -THANK you for taking your pix

A special thx for the pix of my mom...she doesn't know yet but doctor called me this weekend and she now has acute leukemia...which isn't good...but she is doing fine right now anfd loves her boys...and they love her...so the pix are special

What a great day.....great people...beautiful dogs!!!

so nice to have so many new friends....


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Catherine so very nice meeting your DH and wanted to thank you for such a lovely time!! You are such a sweetie and as always enjoy hanging out with you!

Big hugs to you for the sad news about your mom. I can tell she really adores her grandpuppies and am happy she was there today. 

Kimberly it was nice you got to stop by and let us all see prince charming! Your DH sure was grinning ear to ear about his new son. :biggrin1: Here are my few photos I took..............


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are a few more


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Catherine, I am sorry to hear the sad news about your mom. She doesn't look on this site does she? She looked so healthy and vibrant. I was glad to meet her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a wonderful playdate/get together.:clap2: I loved seeing the photos! I did recognize your lovely Mom right away Catherine! She is such a gorgeous woman! Sorry to read her health has further declined. Enjoy every moment with her you can.:hug:

All the havs look so excited to play and happy as can be. Mousse is adorable in his tote bag! I got the biggest kick out of his cute lil' mug peeking out!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That does it!!! I'm moving north!

Not fair! You guys _always_ have all the fun *pout* Ok, I'll 'get a grip' 

I'm so loving these pix! It looks like it was a marvelous play date. Catherine, how wonderful of you to host on such short notice but, from the looks of things, it appears as though you had tons of time to get ready. Your yard looks beautiful! I'm so glad more of you got to meet "my" biggrin1 Amanda, Belle, Dora and Dasher. Aren't they just the greatest ever?!

Keep the pix coming, I love 'em!

Catherine~ I'm so sorry to read about your mom's health decline. I'll keep you all in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great pictures. OMG, the little girls with the babies are what life is all about. Four beauties all together. The playdate looks like so much fun. I'm begging DH like a 10 year old...I want to move...I want to move. I do enjoy seeing all the pictures and so glad all the Havs get to have these fun days...as well as the humans.

Catherine, so very sorry to read the news about your Mother. We have had to deal with the same in my family. ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Catherine I'm so sorry to hear the news about your Mom's health. I'll keep her in my thoughts. She looked so cute at the party, very appropriately dressed in her havanese black and white!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Catherine - I'm just so sorry for your news about your mom - my sister had leukemia and is a 18 year survivor so I'm sending those same healing vibes your mom's way. It's so hard when you have the news before your loved one.

I have to tell you, if Piper and Pebble had been any smaller, my girls would have stolen them in a heart beat - major MHS hit yesterday.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, I'm sorry to hear the news of your mother.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Catherine so sorry to hear the news about your Mom. She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you don't mind a few more---


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Catherine- Comet sends you his thanks and love--*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- I am so sorry! I thought she knew I was just kidding (and could you imagine 2 maltese barking.... yikes) until she asked me where I put Belle's food then I realized how serious she was! Your girls are precious and I think they are going to make great dog owners soon  In fact, tell them Amanda said they can each keep a puppy from Meme!!!

Sally- you got a Belle shot, she does look pissed off though! I told you she has always hated having her photo taken, flash doesnt matter, but it is something she doesnt like! You truly take some amazing photos and I love the way Oliver loves to have his photo taken.

Jill- she was pretty good yesterday. For awhile she just laid between the dogs barking. She was too warm to do any real damage and she was worn out like my other two, we have been non stop since we got here. Also Lisa's little girls were willing to feed her and she was all set!

Catherine- I am so sorry to hear about your mother's health. She seems to be a beautiful lady inside and out. I also loved your neighbor who was so in love with all the havanese and excited for his own play date. How fun!

Ofcourse, I have photos and then I forget my cord for my camera- Lisa's girls made sure to get some great photos for the forum!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh don't worry about it Amanda - it was fun - who knows maybe that's why they were fairly well behaved - they might have come home with more if they could have figured out how.

And, now that Katie has let Brooklyn keep one of the "Y" puppies, I dread the girls finding out and each wanting one of MeMe's. Thank goodness it's going to be a while before we're dealing with that issue at our house.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It looks like all had a great time. I love having playdates. The best partt is everyone loves to talk about there dogs!!!!!

Catherine I am sorry to hear about your mom's health. She looks like such a wonderful person!! Big hugs to you!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Catherine, I'm *so* sorry to hear that your beautiful Mom is still dealing with her illness. She does look great, and what a beautiful person both inside and out. Your two Hav boys simply adore her, and Austin spent much of his time just looking adoringly at her. I'll keep both you and her in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Love the pictures! Looks like everyone had tons and tons of fun.

Catherine, I am sorry to hear about your mother, wishing you all the best.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sally -what a cute picture of Catherine and Comet!!! Thanks for taking and posting all the wonderful photos. You are so talented!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Love the pics! It looks like another fun Bay Area playdate! You guys sure know how to paw-ty!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Love the pics! It looks like another fun Bay Area playdate! You guys sure know how to paw-ty!


It was a great day!! Thank you for including us :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sally~ You are amazing and your pix are GREAT!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

eace:OHHHHHHHH I just LOVE the Pix!!!eace:

Thank you all for attending....

and a very Special :hug: thank you for all your wonderful comments and blessings for my mom!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

We are finally back from our vacation and I'm catching up on the Forum!

I loved everyone's photos - it looked like a fun filled day! 

Sally, it is so nice to see you with your boys - I am sorry I missed meeting them this time!

Cheryl, that is so funny about Brutus and the sandwich...he was very enterprising at our last gathering, I remember....trying to see if he could reach the goodies on the table :biggrin1:

OK, everyone, so when is our next Bay Area gathering?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome home Jane. I'm sure everyone is going to want to see picts of your fabulous trip. Sounds like a wonderful one. And yes, we missed you Sunday.

You know what I was thinking about this morning? Scout was MeMe's first boyfriend and we've got it captured forever on film. I still adore those shots of him whispering sweet nothings in her ear.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Catherine, so sorry to hear about your mom. She is beautiful, for sure! 

I love all the pictures...it sure looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics everyone! How did I miss this thread?? I wish Beamer could visit all you guys out west!

Ryan


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Catherine, I love the photo of you and Comet!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For those of you who haven't met them, Lisa has 2 wonderful little girls. Her youngest Maya was nice enough to take a lot of photos for the forum!!!

Lauren & Pebbles/Piper?









Maya and her BIS winning pup!

















Salsa









Great photos to use to beg your mom for a puppy!









Libby & Kids









Darby & family


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheryl & Brutus









A proud papa









Me, Lauren, Lisa, & a lap full of fun









Lisa & Belle









Kristine with Tank & Capri









Sally & Comet









Catherine getting puppy love!









Maddie smiles pretty!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Piper and Pebble are adorable! Beautiful Kohanna was camera shy most of the day
Great pictures Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Comet finds some shade 









Maddie hangs with the boys









Meme waves to her forum friends









My mama's boy!
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3021/2633260919_276d7d8e50.jpg[/IMG

Dora finds a cool place
[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3129/2634079990_31401911be.jpg


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Both Maya and Lauren are as sweet as they come!!! I think they had a puppy in their arms the whole time as well as a camera!

Just one correction: the last picture is Maddie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

looks like a wonderful playdate. I want to move too!!! 

I am very sorry about your mom Catherine.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I love the pix! You are so kind to allow the kids to use your camera. You know how much Andrew loves it when you let him do it. Looks like Maya did a nice job when she had it. 

I totally recognize that look on Belle's face, so, I'm guessing Lisa was willing to keep scratching, rubbing and petting??? :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Both Maya and Lauren are as sweet as they come!!! I think they had a puppy in their arms the whole time as well as a camera!
> 
> Just one correction: the last picture is Maddie.


:whoo: Maya and Lauren are super kids! :whoo:
Maddie has more black on her face
Sorry Libby for spelling Kohana's name wrong.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

well when i look at their face now it is obvious and in person it is too! I corrected Maddie/Salsa. Let me know anyone else I labeled wrong 

Leslie- you got the face right. She also played lap hop quite a bit!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> You know what I was thinking about this morning? Scout was MeMe's first boyfriend and we've got it captured forever on film. I still adore those shots of him whispering sweet nothings in her ear.


Scout was trying to court Daisy yesterday (his little half-sister)...she is spayed, but he was still trying to nibble and lick her ear and hump her. She is only 7 pounds - a tiny girl. I guess he likes those petite little girls! He wasn't AS fervent though with Daisy as he was with MeMe, so I think MeMe is still his #1 girl! :biggrin1:

Scout is quite the Casanova!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Scout is a major Casanova! And a quite handsome one at that! MeMe sends kisses.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the new pics! What a fun day!!! And you guys had name tags, what a great idea! Maybe the East Coasters should do that next... our play dates are getting so HUGE now.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, more pictures. It sure looks like everyone had a great day. So many pretty Hav all together, must be super fun.

Lisa, your little girls are just precious. Looks like they will grow up to be super Hav moms.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the girls - they do truly adore puppies. Amanda was just the sweetest to Maya and how she gave her instructions to photograph the play date and include the owners in the photos.

Yes, Belle was quite the lap hopper - and she gave clear instructions too - if we were to be "with" her, she needed to be petted and paid attention to constantly. And barked to let us know it was her time for attention...again.


----------



## JudyB (Mar 22, 2008)

Just catching up on the news. Ruger and I looked at the pictures together and he was very sad to have missed the date....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Judy - welcome to the forum - we're so glad you found us and we can keep tabs on Ruger - he looks fabulous in your avatar!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JudyB said:


> Just catching up on the news. Ruger and I looked at the pictures together and he was very sad to have missed the date....


Hope we can meet sometime soon


----------

